# Donde comprar las onzas de plata mas baratas?



## Bud Spencer (4 Nov 2009)

Llevo unos meses desconectado del tema de la plata, pero ahora quiero comprar una cantidad importante de monedas de 1 onza. He visto que en Ciode las Eagles están por 16.40 € + 16% de iva, y en Anlagegold24 las mismas están a 14,35 + 7% de iva. Hay mucha diferencia.

Alguno compra habitualmente en Anlagegold ? o ha comprado recientemente?
conoceis algún otro sitio en España donde se puedan comprar a precios mas asequibles? Y aunque sea en el extranjero, alguna web que venda a precios majos y sean de fiar y rápidos en el envio ? Cómo son estos de Anlagegold ?

Gracias por vuestra ayuda

saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Nov 2009)

En anlagegold24 ya no enviaban. Pero tienes muchas otras tiendas alemanas donde elegir:

Silber Investor | berblick ber Silber-News, Aktuelle Preise zu Silber-Mnzen und Silberbarren | Silber-Barren | Silber-Buch-Empfehlungen | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | ETF-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien | Rohstoff-Zertifikate


----------



## gatowo (4 Nov 2009)

¿dónde estará samuel five? MANIFIÉSTATE!!!


----------



## old man of the mountain (12 Nov 2009)

podeis desarollar mas el tema..

ya que me interesaria comprar alguna onza de plata y no se como funciona

la explcacion que sea desde nivel 0 o -1 :fiufiu:


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

Buenos días, soy nuevo en el foro y me ha llamado la atención este apartado.

Soy numismático profesional y distribuidor oficial para España de diversos paises para monedas de oro y plata (esto a nivel coleccionista, no inversor)...pero por otro lado trabajo directamente con los fabricantes de cualquier tipo de moneda de plata y oro, especialmente tipo 1oz.

He visto que en este hilo ponéis links a webs alemanas y quiero deciros que no hay por qué irse tan lejos para comprar monedas de plata.

En mi web tengo puesta una tabla dónde podéis ver los precios (Especial para inversores) e incluyen el 16% de iva (para los que quieran factura)...todos ellos superan los precios de los alemanes citados anteriormente (para comprar cantidad). De no querer factura no se exige el dni. También hay posibilidad para onzas de oro, pero en estos momentos estamos a la espera de su recepción, están agotadas.

No se si esto que estoy comentando rompe alguna regla del foro, pero por lo que he leido no he encontrado nada al respecto, y en fin..lo dicho, os dejo el enlace por si pudiera ser de vuestro interés, y si necesitáis alguna cosa...no dudéis en preguntarme. Espero empezar a ser un forero activo ya que me interesa bastante la temática general del foro.


FemStore Banknotes and Coins


----------



## sir phantom (18 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Buenos días, soy nuevo en el foro y me ha llamado la atención este apartado.
> 
> Soy numismático profesional y distribuidor oficial para España de diversos paises para monedas de oro y plata (esto a nivel coleccionista, no inversor)...pero por otro lado trabajo directamente con los fabricantes de cualquier tipo de moneda de plata y oro, especialmente tipo 1oz.
> 
> ...




Hola.

LSSI: 

http://www.mityc.es/dgdsi/lssi/normativa/DocNormativa/Ley34_02Consolidado_Enero2008.pdf

Ámbito de aplicación - Ley de Servicios de la Sociedad de la Información - Sociedad de la Información - Mº de Industria, Turismo y Comercio



> Artículo 10. Información general.
> 1. Sin perjuicio de los requisitos que en materia de información se establecen en la normativa vigente, el prestador de servicios de la sociedad de la información estará obligado a disponer de los medios que permitan, tanto a los destinatarios del servicio como a los órganos competentes, acceder por medios electrónicos, de forma permanente, fácil, directa y gratuita, a la siguiente información:
> a) Su nombre o denominación social; su residencia o domicilio o, en su defecto, la dirección de uno de sus establecimientos permanentes en España; su dirección de correo electrónico y cualquier otro dato que permita establecer con él una comunicación directa y efectiva.
> 
> (...)



He buscado información sobre la empresa en tu página y no la veo.

Lo siento, con las cosas de comer no se juega. No me arriesgo a comprar a quien no tiene un mínimo interés en cumplir las normativas.


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

FEMSTORE SL es una empresa registrada, con domicilio fiscal y establecimiento físico, pero sólo es posible comprar las monedas en el domicilio fiscarl, y como es mi casa particular, prefiero hacerlo en otro lugar. si quereis pongo la copia del cif y os digo en que hoja y registro estña inscrita.

Por otro lado, Yo, estoy dado de alta independientemente como autónomo, en el epígrafe 6639 Venta SIN establecimiento físico apto para convenciones y ferias ambulantes. También puedo subir escaneada la documentación que lo acredita.

No se dónde está lo raro.
Ofrezco monedas como llevo haciendo 6 años, desde que empecé a venderlas, ofrezco posibilidad de recoger y pagar en mano, ofrezco posibilidad de comprar con o sin factura, y creo que ofrezco un precio casi insuperable en el mercado español. Vendo al 75% de comerciantes de este pais monedas de plata y oro, se me puede localizar facilmente en cualquier feria y convencion tanto nacional como internacional....¿dónde está lo raro?
Es tan facil como que nadie me pague hasta que no tenga las monedas en sus manos. Puedo documentar legalmente todos mis datos, tanto a nivel de autónomo como de empresa, incluso indicar la gestoria dónde tramitan toda mi documentación asi como mis bases legales.
En mi pagína web hay unos apartados, condiciones de uso y política de privacidad donde se citan mis datos fiscales....
Todas las normativas están cumplidas acordes a mi epígrafe.


¿que más puedo aportar?


----------



## sir phantom (18 Mar 2010)

Dos cosas:

- Asegúrate que tu web cumple con la LSSI (por aquello de "el desconocimiento de la ley no exime de su cumpliento").
- Esta web la ven, entre otros, funcionarios de Hacienda... No repitas mucho eso de "ofrezco posibilidad de comprar con o sin factura"...

Sin acritud. No te conozco de nada, sólo te informo que yo NO haré ningún negocio, y menos por Internet, que no me ofrezca unas mínimas garantías...


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

No te preocupes, que no rompo ninguna ley, está más que mirado por la gestoria y por el personal de Hacienda. 
Quizá me he expresado mal con lo de las facturas. No vendo con factura o sin factura, lo que quiero decir es que mis precios incluyen todos el 16% de IVA...vamos que no piense alguien que por comprar sin factura, va a tener un 16% menos sobre el precio marcado


----------



## segundaresidencia (18 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> FEMSTORE SL es una empresa registrada, con domicilio fiscal y establecimiento físico, pero sólo es posible comprar las monedas en el domicilio fiscarl, y como es mi casa particular, prefiero hacerlo en otro lugar. si quereis pongo la copia del cif y os digo en que hoja y registro estña inscrita.
> 
> Por otro lado, Yo, estoy dado de alta independientemente como autónomo, en el epígrafe 6639 Venta SIN establecimiento físico apto para convenciones y ferias ambulantes. También puedo subir escaneada la documentación que lo acredita.
> 
> ...



no te preocupes por los multinick de nadie, aqui hay gente que apela a un "CODIGO DE HONOR DE VENDEDORES DE METALES"para justificar que compren sin factura,asi que tu tranquilo.
no te canses, en cuanto te compremos algunos y pongamos nuestra buena experiencia contigo, el boca a boca te hara triunfar en ventas de monedas en este foro
un saludo


----------



## femstore (18 Mar 2010)

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Mar 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> no te preocupes por los multinick de nadie, aqui hay gente que apela a un "CODIGO DE HONOR DE VENDEDORES DE METALES"para justificar que compren sin factura,asi que tu tranquilo.
> no te canses, en cuanto te compremos algunos y pongamos nuestra buena experiencia contigo, el boca a boca te hara triunfar en ventas de monedas en este foro
> un saludo




Pero segunda...¿Vas a comprar más Eagles? ¡Si aún andas pillado con los que trajiste de USA!

Cuidado, femstore, que este te hunde el chiringo como te haga propaganda. Yo de ti le pagaría para que hiciese lo contrario. Puede ser extremadamente lucrativo.


----------



## Gotterdamerung (20 Mar 2010)

Entonces, ¿dónde comprar unas monedas o lingotes de PLATA en Madrid, y cómo se cual es el precio adecuado? ¿El precio de las monedas de PLATA es comparable al precio SPOT de plata?


----------



## racional (21 Mar 2010)

He estado estudiando la plata y he llegado a la conclusion que hay mucha plata en el mundo, asi que veo dificil que suba, si subiera el precio tambien aumentarian las extracciones porque seria mas rentable, veo dificil que suba. A diferencia que el oro en los ultimos años la producción ha ido en aumento.


----------



## femstore (22 Mar 2010)

Gotterdamerung dijo:


> Entonces, ¿dónde comprar unas monedas o lingotes de PLATA en Madrid, y cómo se cual es el precio adecuado? ¿El precio de las monedas de PLATA es comparable al precio SPOT de plata?



Yo creo que actualmente en Madrid pocas personas, por no decir menos de un puñado...pueden superarme en precio si se me coge cantidad....aún asi a mi me gusta (para invertir) tan poco el oro como la plata.

Unos dirán que sube una cosa u la otra, otros lo contrario, otros lo que les convenga...yo personalmente no sigo la bolsa para los metales...pero si tengo inversores que con oro han perdido mucho dinero (sin entrar en si compraron en el mejor momento, o si lo hicieron con dinero que necesitaban para comer) y con plata, más o menos se han quedado estables (por lo que tampoco es la inversión que se esperaban)


----------



## Gotterdamerung (22 Mar 2010)

Pero en el oro no hay que pagar IVA entonces?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Mar 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Y...pero si tengo inversores que con oro han perdido mucho dinero (sin entrar en si compraron en el mejor momento, o si lo hicieron con dinero que necesitaban para comer) y con plata, más o menos se han quedado estables (por lo que tampoco es la inversión que se esperaban)



Pues no entiendo como nadie puede haber perdido dinero comprando oro en los últimos tiempos. Hace sólo unos días estábamos en máximos históricos. La única explicación es que comprasen con un overspot importante. En la plata si que han podido perder. Aún falta más de un 15% para máximos. Y además el oro no lleva IVA lo cual lo hace más interesante para el comprador de bullion. La numismática es otro asunto.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Mar 2010)

Gotterdamerung dijo:


> Pero en el oro no hay que pagar IVA entonces?



En el oro de inversión (lingotes o monedas bullion internacional) no hay IVA.

Se considera una divisa más.


----------



## gamusino30 (1 Ene 2011)

Los medios de producción sólo transfieren un valor a la nueva forma del producto en la medida en que, durante el proceso de tra¬bajo, pierden valor bajo la forma de su antiguo valor de uso. El máximo de pérdida de valor que en el proceso de trabajo pueden experimentar está limitado, evidentemente, por la magnitud primitiva de valor con que entran en el proceso de trabajo o por el tiempo de trabajo necesario para su propia producción. Por tanto, los medios de producción no pueden jamás añadir al producto más valor que el que ellos mismos poseen independientemente del proceso de trabajo al que sirven. Por útil que sea un material, una máquina, un medio de producción, si ha costado 150 libras esterlinas, 500 días de trabajo supongamos, no añadirá nunca más de 150 libras esterlinas al producto total que contribuye a crear. Su valor depende, no del proceso de trabajo que alimenta como medio de producción, sino del proceso de trabajo del que brota como producto. En el proceso de trabajo sólo actúa como valor de uso, como objeto dotado de ciertas propiedades útiles, y no transferiría al producto ningún valor sí él mismo no hubiera tenido ninguno antes de incorporarse a este proceso.3
El trabajo productivo, al transformar los medios de producción en elementos creadores de un nuevo producto, opera con su valor una especie de transmigración de las almas. Este transmigra del cuerpo absorbido por el proceso de trabajo a una nueva envoltura corporal. Pero, esta transmigración de las almas se opera en cierto modo a espaldas del trabajo real. El obrero no puede incorporar nuevo trabajo, ni por tanto crear valor, sino conservar los valores ya creados, pues tiene necesariamente que incorporar su trabajo, siempre, bajo una forma útil determinada, y no puede incorporarlo bajo una forma útil sin convertir ciertos productos en medios de producción de otros nuevos, transfiriendo con ello a éstos su valor. El conservar valor añadiendo valor es, pues, un don natural de la fuerza de trabajo puesta en acción, de la fuerza de trabajo viva, un don natural que al obrero no le cuesta nada y al capitalista le rinde mucho, pues supone para él la conservación del valor de su capital.4 Mientras los negocios marchan bien, el capitalista está demasiado abstraído con la obtención de ganancias para parar mientes en este regalo del tra¬bajo. Tienen que venir las interrupciones violentas del trabajo, las crisis, a ponérselo de manifiesto de un modo palpable.5


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Ene 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Resucito el hilo.
> 
> A día de hoy, ¿donde podemos conseguir onzas por menos de 28 - 30 e?



Ya no te vende trompudos femstore?

Aquí hay donde elegir a los mejores precios:

Silber Investor | berblick ber Silber-News, Aktuelle Preise zu Silber-Mnzen und Silberbarren | Silber-Barren | Silber-Buch-Empfehlungen | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | ETF-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien


Pero actualmente la mejor opción en plata siguen siendo las monedas de 12 euros españolas.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (1 Ene 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ya no te vende trompudos femstore?
> 
> Aquí hay donde elegir a los mejores precios:
> 
> ...



Cuanto daño le está haciendo silberinvestor a los vendedores patrios :XX:


----------



## gamusino30 (1 Ene 2011)

Lo que se consume en los medios de producción es su valor de uso, cuyo consumo hace que el trabajo cree productos. Su valor no se consume realmente,6 ni puede, por tanto, reproducirse. Lo que hace es conservarse, pero no porque sufra operación de ninguna clase en el proceso de trabajo, sino porque el valor de uso en que existía anteriormente desaparece para transformarse en otro distinto. Por tanto, el valor de los medios de producción reaparece en el valor del producto, pero no se reproduce, hablando en términos estrictos. Lo que se produce es un nuevo valor de uso, en el que reaparece el valor de cambio anterior.7
Otra cosa acontece con el factor subjetivo del proceso de trabajo, con la fuerza de trabajo puesta en acción. Mientras que por su forma útil, encaminada a un fin, el trabajo transfiere al producto el valor de los medios de producción y lo conserva, cada momento de su dinámica crea valor adicional, nuevo valor. Supongamos que el pro¬ceso de producción se interrumpe en el punto en que el obrero produce un equivalente del valor de su fuerza propia de trabajo, en que, por ejemplo, después de seis horas de trabajo, crea un valor de 3 chelines. Este valor forma el remanente del valor del producto sobre la parte integrante que se debe al valor de los medios de producción. Es el único valor original que ha brotado dentro de este proceso, la única parte de valor del producto creada por el propio proceso. Claro está que este valor no hace más que reponer el dinero adelantado por el capitalista al comprar la fuerza de trabajo e invertido por el obrero en adquirir medios de vida. En relación con los 3 chelines desem¬bolsados, el nuevo valor de 3 chelines parece una simple reproducción. Pero es una reproducción real y no aparente, como la del valor de los medios de producción. Aquí, la sustitución de un valor por otro se opera mediante una creación de nuevo valor.


----------



## C.J. (1 Ene 2011)

Karlillos de a 12, la mejor opción, más segurra y barata.


----------



## gamusino30 (1 Ene 2011)

Sabemos, sin embargo, que el proceso de trabajo se remonta sobre el punto en que reproduce y añade al objeto sobre que recae un simple equivalente del valor de la fuerza de trabajo. En vez de las seis horas que bastan para eso, el proceso de trabajo dura, por ejemplo, doce horas. Por tanto, la fuerza de trabajo puesta en acción no se limita a reproducir su propio valor, sino que produce un valor nuevo. Esta plusvalía forma el remanente del valor del producto sobre el valor de los factores del producto consumidos, es decir, los medios de producción y la fuerza de trabajo.
Al exponer las diversas funciones que desempeñan en la for¬mación del valor del producto los diversos factores del proceso de trabajo, lo que hemos hecho en realidad ha sido definir las funciones de las diversas partes integrantes del capital en su propio proceso de valorización. El remanente del valor total del producto sobre la suma de valor de sus elementos integrantes es el remanente del capital valorizado sobre el valor primitivo del capital desembolsado. Los medios de producción, de una parte, y de otra la fuerza de trabajo no son más que dos diversas modalidades de existencia que el valor ori¬ginario del capital reviste al desnudarse de su forma de dinero para transformarse en los dos factores del proceso de trabajo.
Como vemos, la parte de capital que se invierte en medios de producción, es decir, materias primas, materias auxiliares e instru¬mentos de trabajo, no cambia de magnitud de valor en el proceso de producción. Teniendo esto en cuenta, le doy el nombre de parte constante del capital, o más concisamente, capital constante.


----------



## puntodecontrol (1 Ene 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> ¿Y bullion internacional? Estoy viendo que todo esta muy subido, incluso los trompudos se han equiparado de precio al resto.



Yo tengo algo de bullion internacional del que me "sobra" algo de stock, si quieres mandame privi y te comento.


----------



## C.J. (1 Ene 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> ¿Y bullion internacional? Estoy viendo que todo esta muy subido, incluso los trompudos se han equiparado de precio al resto.



Mírate esto:


Zoho Sheet - Online Spreadsheets


----------



## gamusino30 (1 Ene 2011)

En cambio, la parte de capital que se invierte en fuerza de trabajo cambia de valor en el proceso de producción. Además de repro¬ducir su propia equivalencia, crea un remanente, la plusvalía, que puede también variar, siendo más grande o más pequeño. Esta parte del capital se convierte constantemente de magnitud constante en variable. Por eso le doy el nombre de parte variable del capital, o más concisamente, capital variable. Las mismas partes integrantes del capital que desde el punto de vista del proceso de trabajo distinguíamos como factores objetivos y subjetivos, medios de producción y fuerza de trabajo, son las que desde el punto de vista del proceso de valorización se distinguen en capital constante y capital variable.
El concepto del capital constante no excluye, ni mucho menos, la posibilidad de una revolución en el valor de los elementos que lo integran. Supongamos que la libra de algodón cuesta hoy 6 peniques y que mañana a consecuencia de la mala cosecha, sube hasta un chelín. El algodón viejo que continúa elaborándose añade al pro¬ducto un valor de un chelín, a pesar de haberse comprado a razón de 6 peniques. Y lo mismo ocurre con el algodón ya elaborado, que puede incluso circular en el mercado convertido en hilo: añade también al producto el doble de su primitivo valor. Vemos, sin embargo, que estas alteraciones de valor son independientes de la valorización del algodón en el mismo proceso del hilado. El algodón viejo podría revenderse a 1 chelín en vez de a 6 peniques, aun sin necesidad de que el proceso de trabajo se hubiese iniciado siquiera. Más aún; cuanto menos procesos de trabajo haya recorrido, tanto mas seguro será este resultado. Por eso, ante estas revoluciones de valor, es una ley de la especulación especular sobre las materias primas lo más en bruto posible, sobre hilo mejor que sobre telas, y sobre algodón mejor que sobre hilo. Aquí, el cambio de valor brota en el proceso que produce el algodón, pero no en el proceso en que éste funciona como medio de producción, y por tanto como capital constante. Cierto es que el valor de una mercancía se determina por la cantidad de trabajo contenido en ella, pero, a su vez, esta can¬tidad está socialmente determinada. Sí varía el tiempo de trabajo socialmente necesario para su producción –la misma cantidad de algodón, por ejemplo, representa una cantidad mayor o menor de trabajo, según la buena o mala cosecha–, este cambio repercute sobre las viejas mercancías, consideradas siempre como ejemplares sueltos de su género8 y cuyo valor se mide en todo momento por el trabajo socialmente necesario, sin que por tanto puedan perderse nunca de vista al determinar éste, las condiciones sociales del momento.


----------



## solidusaurum (1 Ene 2011)

sinceramente, el mejor sitio donde comprar monedas, es en los mercadillos, a parte de los vendedores tanbien puedes encontrar individuos sacando sus monedas a la calle

Saludos y feliz año nuevo


----------



## gamusino30 (1 Ene 2011)

CAPITULO VII
LA CUOTA DE PLUSVALIA
1. Grado de explotación de la fuerza de trabajo

La plusvalía que el capital desembolsado C arroja en el proceso de producción, o sea, la valorización del valor del capital desembolsado C, se presenta a primera vista como el remanente del valor del pro¬ducto sobre la suma del valor de sus elementos de producción.
El capital C se descompone en dos partes: una suma de dinero, c, invertida en medios de producción, y otra suma de dinero, v, invertida en fuerza de trabajo; c representa la parte de valor con¬vertida en capital constante, v, la que se convierte en capital variable. Al comenzar el proceso, C, es, por tanto, = c + v, por ejemplo el capital de 500 libras esterlinas desembolsado = 410 li¬bras esterlinas (c) + 90 libras esterlinas (v). Al terminar el proceso de producción, brota una mercancía cuyo valor es = (c + v) + p, representando por p la plusvalía: así, por ejemplo, 410 libras esterlinas (c) + 90 libras esterlinas (v) + 90 libras esterlinas (p). El capital primitivo C se ha convertido en C', de 500 libras esterlinas en 590. La diferencia entre ambas cantidades es = p, repre¬senta una plusvalía de 90. Como el valor de los elementos de pro¬ducción es igual al valor del capital desembolsado, resulta en realidad un redundancia decir que el remanente del valor del producto sobre el valor de sus elementos de producción equivale a la valorización del capital desembolsado, o sea, a la plusvalía obtenida.
Sin embargo, esta redundancia merece ser analizada un poco dete¬nidamente. Lo que se compara con el valor del producto es el valor de los elementos de producción absorbidos para crearlo. Ahora bien; hemos visto que la parte del capital constante empleado que se invierte en medios de trabajo no transfiere al producto más que un fragmento de su valor, mientras que el resto persiste bajo la forma en que existía con anterioridad. Como esta parte no desem¬peña ningún papel en el proceso de creación de valor, prescindimos de ella. Nuestros cálculos no variarán en lo más mínimo por tomarla en consideración. Supongamos que c = 410 libras esterlinas re¬presenta materias primas por valor de 312 libras esterlinas, ma¬terias auxiliares por valor de 44 libras esterlinas y 54 libras ester¬linas por la maquinaria que se desgasta en el proceso, asignando a la maquinaria empleada un valor de 1054 libras esterlinas. Como valor desembolsado para crear el del producto, solo incluimos en nuestros cálculos las 54 libras esterlinas que la maquinaria pierde por su funcionamiento y que transfiere, por tanto, al producto. Si incluyésemos en el cálculo las 1000 libras que siguen existiendo bajo su forma anterior, en forma de máquina de vapor, etc., no tendríamos más remedio que poner esta cantidad en ambas columnas, en la del valor desembolsado y en la del valor del producto,1 con lo que obtendríamos, respectivamente, 1500 y 1590 libras esterlinas. La diferencia o plusvalía seguiría siendo, por tanto, de 90 libras esterlinas. Por consiguiente, si otra cosa no se desprende de la posición, entendemos siempre por capital constante desembolsado para la producción del valor, solamente el de los medios de producción absorbidos para producirlo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Ene 2011)

solidusaurum dijo:


> sinceramente, el mejor sitio donde comprar monedas, es en los mercadillos, a parte de los vendedores tanbien puedes encontrar individuos sacando sus monedas a la calle
> 
> Saludos y feliz año nuevo



::

Vaya...aquí algún pompero se piensa que en el foro nos chupamos el dedo...

Aparte de morralla de plata española no sé que coño encuentras en los mercadillos...Lo más divertido es cuando les preguntas a qué precio compran la misma moneda que venden burbujeada. Entonces es cuando se hacen los ofendidos...no falla....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Ene 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Gracias C.J.
> 
> La firma de Garrapatez la llevo siguiendo desde hace un mes.
> ¿Alguien me explica como puedo ir al BDE y comprarlas sin problemas?
> ...



Según cuentan no hay ningún problema en el BdE de Barna...

¿Tú realmente sigues los hilos de metales? Porque es para que te hubieses enterado ya....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Ene 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> ¿Y bullion internacional? Estoy viendo que todo esta muy subido, incluso los trompudos se han equiparado de precio al resto.



Los trompudos no los quiere ni Dios. Por debajo de 27 euros tienes las onzas en las tiendas alemanas.

Te pongo otra vez el link que parece que no te quieres enterar:

Silber Investor | berblick ber Silber-News, Aktuelle Preise zu Silber-Mnzen und Silberbarren | Silber-Barren | Silber-Buch-Empfehlungen | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | ETF-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Ene 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Yo tengo algo de bullion internacional del que me "sobra" algo de stock, si quieres mandame privi y te comento.



Es lo que hay que hacer...cambiarlo por monedas de 12 euros...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Ene 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Femstore hace mucho que quito el bullion de su web, y lo que hizo fue venderme trompudos a precio de koalas, casi na.
> 
> Eso es lo que me parece, estoy mirando precios por eBay y ronda la onza los 30 - 32 euros, sin palabras.



Venga...otra vez...

Silber Investor | berblick ber Silber-News, Aktuelle Preise zu Silber-Mnzen und Silberbarren | Silber-Barren | Silber-Buch-Empfehlungen | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | ETF-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Ene 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Cuanto daño le está haciendo silberinvestor a los vendedores patrios :XX:



Que se ajusten al mercado. Ya está bien de meter clavadas....Y además no lo recompran...


----------



## gamusino30 (1 Ene 2011)

Sentado esto, volvemos a la fórmula C = c + v que, al transformarse en C’ = (c + v) + p, transforma a C en C’. Sabemos que el valor del capital constante se limita a reaparecer en el producto. Es decir, que el producto de valor que brota en el proceso como algo realmente nuevo se distingue del valor del producto conservado en ese proceso; por consiguiente, no es, como parece a primera vista, (c + v) + p o, lo que es lo mismo, (410 libras esterlinas (c) + 90 libras esterlinas (v) + 90 libras esterlinas (p), sino v + p, o lo que es lo mismo 90 libras esterlinas; no 590 libras esterlinas sino 180. Si s capital constante, fuese = 0, o, dicho en otros términos, si existiesen ramas de producción en que la capitalista no necesite emplear ningún medio de producción producido, ni materias primas, ni materias auxiliares, ni instrumentos de trabajo, sino simplemente las materias brindadas por la naturaleza y la fuerza de trabajo, no habría porque transferir al producto parte alguna de valor constante. Este elemento de valor del producto, representado en nuestro ejemplo por 410 libras esterlinas, desaparecería, pero el producto de valor de 180 libras esterlinas, con 90 de plusvalía, seguiría teniendo la misma magnitud que si c representase la suma máxima de valor. Tendríamos C = (0 + v) = v, y C’, o sea el capital valorizado, = v + p y C’, exactamente igual que antes, = p. Por el contrario si p, fuese = 0, o, dicho en otros términos si la fuerza de trabajo cuyo valor se desembolsa en el capital variable sólo produjere una equivalente, tendríamos que C = c + v, y C’ (el valor del producto) = (c + v) + 0, y por tanto C = C’. Es decir que el capital desembolsado no habría rendido valor alguno.
Sabemos ya, en efecto que la plusvalía no es más que el resultado de los cambios de valor que se operan en v, es decir, en la parte del capital invertida en fuerza de trabajo; que, por tanto, v + p = v + A v (v más incremento de v ). Lo que ocurre es que los cambios reales de valor y la proporción en que el valor cambia aparecen oscurecidos por el hecho de que, al crecer la parte variable, crece también el capital total desembolsado. De 500 se convierte en 590. Para analizar el proceso en toda su pureza hay que prescindir, pues, de aquella parte del valor del producto en que el valor del capital constante se limita a reaparecer, cifrando por consiguiente en 0 el capital constante y aplicando así una ley matemática que consiste en operar con magnitudes variables y constantes, de tal modo que está sólo se relacionen con aquéllas por medio de una suma o de una sustracción.


----------



## gamusino30 (1 Ene 2011)

Otra dificultad es la que oponen la forma primitiva del capital variable. Así, en nuestro ejemplo anterior, C’ = 410 libras esterlinas capital constante + 90 libras esterlinas capital variable + 90 libras esterlinas plusvalía. Pero, estas 90 libras esterlinas son una magnitud dada, constante, razón por la cual parece incongruente considerarlas como magnitud variable. Sin embargo, las 90 libras esterlinas (v) o 90 libras de capital variable no son aquí, en realidad, más que un símbolo del proceso que recorre este valor. La parte de capital desembolsada para comprar fuerza de trabajo en una cantidad determinada de trabajo materializado; es, por tanto, una magnitud de valor constante, ni más ni menos que el valor de la fuerza de trabajo comprada. Pero, en el proceso de producción, las 90 libras esterlinas desembolsadas ceden el puesto a la fuerza de trabajo puesta en acción, el trabajo muerto cede el puesto al trabajo vivo, una magnitud estática es sustituida por una magnitud dinámica, la magnitud constante se ve desplazada por una magnitud variable. Resultado de esto es la reproducción de v más el incremento de v. Desde el punto de vista de la producción capitalista, todo este proceso no es más que la propia dinámica del valor constante primitivo que se invierte en la fuerza de trabajo. Es a éste a quien se abona en cuenta el proceso y sus frutos. Y si la fórmula de 90 libras esterlinas de capital variable o valor que se valoriza nos parece contradictoria, ella no hace más que reflejar una contradicción inmanente a la producción capitalista.
A primera vista, parecerá extraño que cifremos el capital constante en 0. Y, sin embargo, está operación se está produciendo a cada paso, todos los días. Así, por ejemplo, si queremos calcular lo que gana Inglaterra, con la industria de algodón lo primero que tenemos que hacer es descontar el precio de algodón abonado por ella a los Estados Unidos, a la India, a Egipto, etc., es decir, reducir a 0 el valor del capital que se limita a reaparecer en el valor del producto.
Cierto es que no sólo tiene una gran importancia económica la relación entre la plusvalía y la parte de capital de que brota directamente y cuyos cambios de valor expresa, sino también su relación con el capital total desembolsado. Por eso estudiamos detenidamente esta relación en el libro tercero de nuestra obra. Para valorizar una parte del capital invirtiéndola en fuerza de trabajo, no hay más remedio que invertir otra parte en medios de producción. Para que el capital variable funcione, tiene necesariamente que desembolsarse capital constante en las proporciones adecuadas, según el carácter técnico concreto del proceso de trabajo. Sin embargo, el hecho de que para operar un proceso químico hagan falta retortas y otros recipientes, no quiere decir que no podamos prescindir de estos recipientes en el análisis del proceso. Si se trata de estudiar la creación y los cambios de valor por sí mismos, es decir, en toda su pureza, los medios de producción, o sean, las formas materiales en que toma cuerpo el capital constante, se limitan a suministrarnos la materia en que se plasma la fuerza fluida, creadora de valor; por tanto, la naturaleza de esta materia, sea algodón o hierro, es indiferente. Asimismo es indiferente su valor. Basta con que exista en proporciones suficientes para poder absorber la cantidad de trabajo que ha de desplegarse durante el proceso de producción. Siempre y cuando que esas proporciones existan, su valor puede crecer o disminuir, o puede incluso carecer en absoluto de valor, como la tierra y el mar, sin que ello afecte para nada al proceso de creación del valor y de sus cambios.2


----------



## Ulisses (1 Ene 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> No es que no quiera utilizar el link, es que* soy reacio a comprar en Alemania por motivos eticos-religiosos*. Me sirven como referencia para comparar precios, pero siempre trato de comprar en tiendas online mediante pago por tarjeta de crédito, ni giros, ni contrareembolsos ni transferencias.
> 
> Si los trompudos no los quiere ni dios, los pajaros de eBay los han inflado bastante, un mero comentario.




¿La merkel no te pone? 

Sin embargo, llevas un doberman en el avatar. ienso:

Cómprale a Monster, a él tampoco le gustan los alemanes...es un republicano confeso de tez aceitunada.


----------



## gamusino30 (1 Ene 2011)

Teniendo en cuenta todo esto, comenzamos reduciendo a 0 el capital constante. De este modo, el capital desembolsado se reduce de c + v a v, y el valor del producto (c + v) + p al producto del valor (v + p). Suponiendo que el producto del valor sea = 180 libras esterlinas, en las que se materializa el trabajo desplegado durante todo el proceso de producción, tendremos que deducir el valor del capital variable = 90 libras esterlinas para obtener la plusvalía = 90 libras esterlinas. La cifra de 90 libras esterlinas = p expresa aquí la magnitud absoluta de la plusvalía creada. Su magnitud proporcional, o sea la proporción en que se ha valorizado el capital variable, depende, evidentemente, de la razón entre la plusvalía y el capital variable, expresándose en la fórmula
p / v. 
En nuestro ejemplo anterior será, por tanto, de 90/90 = 100 por 100. Esta valorización proporcional del capital variable o esta magnitud proporcional de la plusvalía es la que yo llamo cuota de plusvalía.3
Veíamos más arriba que, durante una etapa del proceso de trabajo, el obrero se limita a producir el valor de su fuerza de trabajo, es decir, el valor de sus medios de subsistencia. Pero, como se desen¬vuelve en un régimen basado en la división social del trabajo, no produce sus medios de subsistencia directamente, sino en forma de una mercancía especial, hilo por ejemplo, es decir, en forma de un valor igual al valor de sus medios de subsistencia o al dinero con que los compra. La parte de la jornada de trabajo dedicada a esto será mayor o menor según el valor normal de sus medios diarios de subsistencia, o, lo que es lo mismo, según el tiempo de trabajo que necesite, un día con otro, para su producción. Si el valor de sus medios diarios de subsistencia viene a representar una media de 6 horas de trabajo materializadas, el obrero deberá trabajar un promedio de 6 horas diarias para producir ese valor. Si no trabajase para el capitalista sino para sí, como productor independiente, tendría forzosa¬mente que trabajar, suponiendo que las demás condiciones no variasen, la misma parte alícuota de la jornada, por término medio, para, producir el valor de su fuerza de trabajo, y obteniendo con él los medios de subsistencia necesarios para su propia conservación y repro-ducción. Pero, como durante la parte de la jornada en que produce el valor diario de su fuerza de trabajo, digamos 3 chelines, no hace más que producir un equivalente del valor ya abonado a cambio de ella por el capitalista;4 como por tanto, al crear este nuevo valor, no hace más que reponer el valor del capital variable desembolsado, esta producción de valor presenta el carácter de una mera reproducción. La parte de la jornada de trabajo en que se opera esta reproducción es la que yo llamo tiempo de trabajo necesario, dando el nombre de trabajo necesario al desplegado durante ella.5 Necesario para el obrero, puesto que es independiente de la forma social de su trabajo. Y nece¬sario para el capital y su mundo, que no podría existir sin la exis¬tencia constante del obrero.


----------



## Ulisses (1 Ene 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Para ser mas exacto no me ponen las comisiones bancarias ni los giros postales a Alemania.
> 
> Prefiero pagar unos euros mas a una empresa que acepte tarjeta de crédito y si hay algún problema e-mail y telefonazo. Cuestión de comodidad. Claro que si me pasais un enlace de una tienda alemana que acepte tarjeta os estare agradecido.



Hace bien poco pagué por transferencia a Alemania unos cuantos euros por ING, sin ningún tipo de comisión. No sé si otros bancos tienen la misma política de 0 comisiones para transferencias a Europa. En todo caso... ¿Cuántas onzas quieres comprar y de qué tipo?


----------



## gamusino30 (2 Ene 2011)

La segunda etapa del proceso de trabajo, en que el obrero rebasa las fronteras del trabajo necesario, le cuesta, evidentemente, trabajo, supone fuerza de trabajo desplegada, pero no crea valor alguno para él. Crea la plusvalía, que sonríe al capitalista con todo el encanto de algo que brotase de la nada. Esta parte de la jornada de trabajo es la que yo llamo tiempo de trabajo excedente, dando el nombre de trabajo excedente (surplus labour) al trabajo desplegado en ella. Y, del mismo modo que para tener conciencia de lo que es el valor en general hay que concebirlo como una simple materialización de tiempo de trabajo, como trabajo materializado pura y simplemente, para tener conciencia de lo que es la plusvalía, se la ha de concebir como una simple materialización de tiempo de trabajo excedente, como trabajo excedente materializado pura y simplemente. Lo único que dis¬tingue unos de otros los tipos económicos de sociedad, v. gr. la sociedad de la esclavitud de la del trabajo asalariado, es la forma en que este trabajo excedente le es arrancado al productor inmediato, al obrero.6
Como el valor del capital variable = al valor de la fuerza de trabajo comprada por él, y el valor de ésta determina la parte necesaria de la jornada de trabajo, y a su vez la plusvalía está determinada por la parte restante de esta jornada de trabajo, resulta que la plus¬valía guarda con el capital variable la misma relación que el trabajo excedente con el trabajo necesario, por donde la cuota de plusvalía, 
p Trabajo excedente
_________	=	––––––––––––––––––––
V Trabajo necesario

Ambas razones expresan la misma relación, aunque en distinta forma: la primera en forma de trabajo materia¬lizado, la segunda en forma de trabajo fluido.


----------



## Ulisses (2 Ene 2011)

Son pocas cantidades, gamusino. Pero lo de "picotear" es un placer, todos lo hemos hecho.

Tengo la sensación de que muchos foreros se desprenderían de sus onzas bullion a un precio competitivo, ahora que el mercado español está "subvencionado" por el BdE. 

Creo recordar que Platón dio a entender que se podía encontrar bullion al mismo precio que los Karlillos. Busca un forero de confianza y trata de llegar a un acuerdo sobre precio, gastos de envío, condiciones de compra, etc. 

Lo lógico sería contactar con alguien de tu zona y recoger el envío personalmente. Quizá en el hilo de compra y venta entre foreros si expones tus condiciones y "escuchas ofertas" salgas mejor parado que con las filatelias virtuales.


----------



## gamusino30 (2 Ene 2011)

La cuota de plusvalía es, por tanto, la expresión exacta del grado de explotación de la fuerza de trabajo por el capital o del obrero por el capitalista .7
En nuestro ejemplo, el valor del producto era = (410 libras esterlinas (c) + 90 libras esterlinas (v) + 90 libras esterlinas (p) ), y el capital desembolsado = 500 libras esterlinas. Como la plusvalía, aquí, es = 90 y el capital desembolsado = 500, procediendo por la vía acos¬tumbrada de cálculo llegaríamos al resultado de que la cuota de plus¬valía (que se confunde con la cuota de ganancia) es = 18 por 100, porcentaje cuya pequeñez emocionaría a Mr. Carey y a otros armonicistas. Pero, no hay tal. La cuota de plusvalía no

p p p
es =	–––	o	–––––	sino =	–––
c c + v v

no es, por tanto 90/500, sino 90/90, o sea del 100 por 100, es decir, más del quíntuplo del grado aparente de explotación. Así, pues, aunque no conozcamos, en el caso concreto, la duración absoluta de la jornada de trabajo, ni el periodo del proceso de trabajo (días, semanas, etc.), ni conozcamos tampoco, finalmente, el número de obreros que el capital variable de 90 libras esterlinas pone en acción simultáneamente, la cuota de plusvalía p/v nos revela con toda precisión, por su precisión, por su conversibilidad en

trabajo excedente
––––––––––––––––––
trabajo necesario
la proporción que media entre las dos partes integrantes de la jornada de trabajo. Esta proporción es del 100 por 100. Es decir, que el obrero trabaja la mitad de la jornada para sí y la otra mitad para el capitalista.
El método para calcular la cuota de plusvalía es, pues, concisa¬mente expuesto, éste: se toma el valor total del producto y se reduce a cero el valor del capital constante, que no hace más que reaparecer en él. La suma de valor restante es el único producto de valor real¬mente creado en el proceso de producción de la mercancía. Fijada la plusvalía, la deducimos de este producto de valor para encontrar el capital variable. Si conociendo éste, deseamos fijar la plusvalía, se procede a la inversa. Encontrados ambos factores, no queda más que la operación final: calcular la relación entre la plusvalía y el capital variable, p / v


----------



## 123456 (9 Mar 2011)

racional dijo:


> *He estado estudiando la plata y he llegado a la conclusion que hay mucha plata en el mundo*, asi que veo dificil que suba, si subiera el precio tambien aumentarian las extracciones porque seria mas rentable, veo dificil que suba. A diferencia que el oro en los ultimos años la producción ha ido en aumento.



Con todo el respeto que me merece "racional" ,me gustaria saber en que sitios a visto que hay mucha plata.
Perdon por el reflote, pero voy leyendo el foro hacia atras y me encuentro con cosas interesantes.


----------



## Hércules (9 Mar 2011)

123456 dijo:


> Con todo el respeto que me merece "racional" ,me gustaria saber en que sitios a visto que hay mucha plata.
> Perdon por el reflote, pero voy leyendo el foro hacia atras y me encuentro con cosas interesantes.



así a ojo, unas 10 veces más plata que oro (ratio 1:10), y hay que tener en cuenta que algún día terminará desapareciendo por sus múltiples usos industriales.

Y a lo mejor sí, el elevado sobrespot del bullion, hará que haya que recurrir a la moneda clásica para cargar a buen precio (cuando se acaben los karlillos claro)

De hecho la demanda de monedas como los 50 francos hercules, siempre muy valorados en Francia, se ha incrementado en los últimos tiempos y no solo allí, ya que son monedones que replican muy bien el precio de la plata.

¿Pasará lo mismo con duros del montón y demás reliquias hispánicas siempre considerados chatarra de plata? Los numis se frotarían las manos...

Un saludo


----------



## 123456 (9 Mar 2011)

Mas o menos lo que yo pienso ,que hay en fisico en torno a 1;10 , el precio esta a 1;40 , motivo mas que suficiente para seguir comprando a precios que para mi son baratos.


----------



## silverdaemon (9 Mar 2011)

*vender para fundir*

buenas
me gustaría hacer una apreciación sobre el tema de la plata, pues creo que es facil de comprar pero no tan facil de vender:
el otro dia, en madrid, un entendido al respecto me comentó que los fundidores de plata normalmente, aparte de que "te timan" mucho con el precio respecto del spot, no suelen aceptar lotes de menos de 50 kg.
Juntando esto con el hecho de que en los hilos sobre la plata nadie ha dado aun la dirección de un fundidor....pues me gustaría que alguno de los que mas saben de aqui nos de la dirección de algunos fundidores. Mas que nada porque sería feo que algunos foreros en el futuro quisieran hacer negocio haciendo de "intermediarios" entre foreros poco informados y fundidores
gracias


----------



## monigar89 (29 Oct 2012)

Hola buenas noches. Soy nueva en el foro y he visto el enlace en google.

Quería saber algún sitio barato para comprar monedas de plata en Madrid Capital. He comprado alguna vez en Oro direct pero luego he visto que en Ebay valen menos, me gustaría saber si puedo comprar en alguna tienda más o menos a precios de ebay, pero en Madrid capital o cercanías para pagar al recoger. Gracias


----------



## mabv1976 (30 Oct 2012)

monigar89 dijo:


> Hola buenas noches. Soy nueva en el foro y he visto el enlace en google.
> 
> Quería saber algún sitio barato para comprar monedas de plata en Madrid Capital. He comprado alguna vez en Oro direct pero luego he visto que en Ebay valen menos, me gustaría saber si puedo comprar en alguna tienda más o menos a precios de ebay, pero en Madrid capital o cercanías para pagar al recoger. Gracias




Te recomiendo que mires el Hilo de la Plata que hay en el foro, hay varios foreros que venden (hay otro hilo para la venta entre foreros), y en otro apartado puedes ver las valoraciones de intercambio entre los foreros para estar tranquila. Míticos de la plata son "Hablando en Plata", "Necho", "Goldmaus", "Atanor", Chak4l, y varios más que no recuerdo...

También hay tiendas de confianza como la de "Goldmaus" Goldmaus Münzinvest "El Andorrano" (HugeDomains.com - AndorranoJoyeria.com is for Sale (Andorrano Joyeria)) o "Coininvest" (Buy Gold and Silver online - CoinInvestDirect.com)

Aunque lo mejor es que te informes en los hilos que te he comentado..

Saludos!


----------



## Josar (30 Oct 2012)

El sitio más barato para comprar monedas de plata, es en el FORO

Compra a precio de spot a cualquier forero y compras sin IVA


----------



## mk73 (30 Oct 2012)

Josar dijo:


> El sitio más barato para comprar monedas de plata, es en el FORO
> 
> Compra a precio de spot a cualquier forero y compras sin IVA




eso es relativo, porque alguno que otro forero de aqui infla los precios de las monedas que pone en venta aqui; yo he comparado y he visto monedas algo mas baratas en ebay por ejs, que las que se vendian aqui
o hasta en una numismatica de donde vivo me salian los duros del centenario mas baratos que aqui 

o sea que tampoco te pienses que aqi alguien te va a vender duros por pesetas


----------



## monigar89 (30 Oct 2012)

mabv1976 dijo:


> Te recomiendo que mires el Hilo de la Plata que hay en el foro, hay varios foreros que venden (hay otro hilo para la venta entre foreros), y en otro apartado puedes ver las valoraciones de intercambio entre los foreros para estar tranquila. Míticos de la plata son "Hablando en Plata", "Necho", "Goldmaus", "Atanor", Chak4l, y varios más que no recuerdo...
> 
> También hay tiendas de confianza como la de "Goldmaus" Goldmaus Münzinvest "El Andorrano" (HugeDomains.com - AndorranoJoyeria.com is for Sale (Andorrano Joyeria)) o "Coininvest" (Buy Gold and Silver online - CoinInvestDirect.com)
> 
> ...



Gracias!

Por internet prefiero no comprar la verdad.

Me podrías dar enlaces de esos hilos? Por el momento prefiero comprar en mano, me da igual tienda que a otra persona pero si necesito que sea en Madrid.

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## monigar89 (30 Oct 2012)

mk73 dijo:


> eso es relativo, porque alguno que otro forero de aqui infla los precios de las monedas que pone en venta aqui; yo he comparado y he visto monedas algo mas baratas en ebay por ejs, que las que se vendian aqui
> o hasta en una numismatica de donde vivo me salian los duros del centenario mas baratos que aqui
> 
> o sea que tampoco te pienses que aqi alguien te va a vender duros por pesetas



Gracias

Yo lo que busco es comprar onzas a un precio razonable pero no exagerado. En las webs que he visto de Madrid los precios son muy caros y no conozco de tiendas que vendan.

Un forero me ha dicho que en la plaza mayor los domingos se pueden comprar sobre 33 euros pero me gustaría saber si puedo comprar en torno a 30.


----------



## Josar (30 Oct 2012)

mk73 dijo:


> eso es relativo, porque alguno que otro forero de aqui infla los precios de las monedas que pone en venta aqui; yo he comparado y he visto monedas algo mas baratas en ebay por ejs, que las que se vendian aqui
> o hasta en una numismatica de donde vivo me salian los duros del centenario mas baratos que aqui
> 
> o sea que tampoco te pienses que aqi alguien te va a vender duros por pesetas



En monedas de colección, puede haber variaciones de precios, depende de muchos factores.

Habla de comprar onzas de plata, aquí lo que marca el precio está claro, el spot, dependiendo del valor de la plata, podrán jugar un poco por encima o por debajo.

Pero la tienda siempre esta más por arriba y ademas cobra el IVA.

Que sale más barato por ebay? quien dice que no?, todo es cuestión de buscar, para el caso es lo mismo, he dicho en el foro, pero me refiero a comprar a particulares, mas cercano al precio de spot y sin IVA, mucho más barato que en tiendas.

Ya la elección de comprar a particulares es tuya, por ebay, en este foro o en otros, por la calle, etc... lo que le aconsejaba es comprar a particulares y no en tiendas.


----------



## monigar89 (30 Oct 2012)

Josar dijo:


> En monedas de colección, puede haber variaciones de precios, depende de muchos factores.
> 
> Habla de comprar onzas de plata, aquí lo que marca el precio está claro, el spot, dependiendo del valor de la plata, podrán jugar un poco por encima o por debajo.
> 
> ...




Lo de comprar a otros del foro me parece bien, pero quierio comprar a ser posible con factura, pagar el iva no es agradable pero me gusta llevar un control de lo que compro ya que luego si no es un caos y no se ni lo que me he gastado


----------



## bullish consensus (30 Oct 2012)

monigar89 dijo:


> Lo de comprar a otros del foro me parece bien, pero quierio comprar a ser posible con factura, pagar el iva no es agradable pero me gusta llevar un control de lo que compro ya que luego si no es un caos y no se ni lo que me he gastado



lo apuntas en un papel y ya esta.


----------



## monigar89 (30 Oct 2012)

bullish consensus dijo:


> lo apuntas en un papel y ya esta.



Y si me roban en mi vivienda? el seguro con el papel creo que poco podría hacer :XX: Las cosas bien hechas bien se quedan


----------



## bullish consensus (30 Oct 2012)

monigar89 dijo:


> Y si me roban en mi vivienda? el seguro con el papel creo que poco podría hacer :XX: Las cosas bien hechas bien se quedan



asi me gustan a mi las mujeres, bien organizadas..... tás soltera?


----------



## monigar89 (30 Oct 2012)

Por el momento si, no aguanto ni me aguantan :XX:


----------



## monigar89 (31 Oct 2012)

Los precios de la web de Andorrano son sin Iva verdad? es que algunos foreros me han recomendado esa web pese a que prefiero comprar en mano en madrid y al entrar a la web no veo referencia a los precios con o sin iva


----------



## Crisis Warrior (31 Oct 2012)

monigar89 dijo:


> Los precios de la web de Andorrano son sin Iva verdad? es que algunos foreros me han recomendado esa web pese a que prefiero comprar en mano en madrid y al entrar a la web no veo referencia a los precios con o sin iva



Las monedas de plata ya incluyen IVA, el oro de inversión no está grabado con él.


----------



## Ircapo (31 Oct 2012)

Compro lingotes de 1 KG de plata 999


----------



## pep007 (4 Nov 2012)

Solo para deciros un consejo:

NO COMPREIS ORO O PLATA POR EBAY, AL FINAL OS SALDRA CARO!

EBAY ES UN NIDO DE CHORIZOS, Y SUS EMPLEADOS MAS.

No se como explicarlo mejor.


----------



## arckan69 (4 Nov 2012)

pep007 dijo:


> Solo para deciros un consejo:
> 
> NO COMPREIS ORO O PLATA POR EBAY, AL FINAL OS SALDRA CARO!
> 
> ...



qué te ha pasado?

yo estoy en ello..


----------



## 1974 (17 Dic 2012)

¿por que ahora en el andorrano no venden monedas sueltas, sino de 10 en diez?


----------



## olestalkyn (17 Dic 2012)

pep007 dijo:


> Solo para deciros un consejo:
> 
> NO COMPREIS ORO O PLATA POR EBAY, AL FINAL OS SALDRA CARO!
> 
> ...



Subscribo lo dicho por pep007 al 120 %


----------



## bourbon (24 Sep 2014)

actualmente en qué webs compráis plata a buen precio y confianza??


----------



## rojiblanco (24 Sep 2014)

bourbon dijo:


> actualmente en qué webs compráis plata a buen precio y confianza??



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ompra-y-venta-de-oro-y-plata-foreros-iii.html


----------



## bourbon (24 Sep 2014)

en este hilo no he comprado nunca porque los precios suelen ser muy elevados, busco una web barata y de confiaza


----------



## fff (24 Sep 2014)

bourbon dijo:


> en este hilo no he comprado nunca porque los precios suelen ser muy elevados, busco una web barata y de confiaza



Pues sigue buscando... o mejor, sigue leyendo... porque será que no lo hemos dicho nunca...


----------



## bourbon (24 Sep 2014)

fff dijo:


> Pues sigue buscando... o mejor, sigue leyendo... porque será que no lo hemos dicho nunca...



hola fff

el lugar mas barato que encontraste es ese foro??
he comprado en europesilverbullion y en coininvest mucho mas barato, con toda la variedad del mundo y sin iva, pero me gustaría conocer alguna web que podáis aconsejarme, que seguro que sois mas expertos que yo.

gracias


----------



## Jarel! (24 Sep 2014)

fff dijo:


> Pues sigue buscando... o mejor, sigue leyendo... porque será que no lo hemos dicho nunca...



Y cuando lo encuentres avisa por favor......


----------



## fff (24 Sep 2014)

bourbon dijo:


> hola fff
> 
> el lugar mas barato que encontraste es ese foro??
> he comprado en europesilverbullion y en coininvest mucho mas barato, con toda la variedad del mundo y sin iva, pero me gustaría conocer alguna web que podáis aconsejarme, que seguro que sois mas expertos que yo.
> ...



mas barato *y de confianza*

sin ninguna duda

PD: Hay gente que prima que las onzas te salgan 10 cts mas baratas... o 20 cts...
La confianza y la seguridad con que compras a foreros de reconocido prestigio es impagable. Para lo demás... mastercard


----------

